# Bess may have a phantom pregnancy



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I took Bess to training class today, having missed the last two because of her season. She was like a different dog, very subduded (as she has been for a little while), not herself at all .... the trainer asked if her teats are enlarged, and actually they are, also if she carries toys to her bed, and she does (but she often does that anyway).

So I've booked to see the vet tomorrow afternoon. Does anyone have any experience of this?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Sue

Daisy had a phantom pregnancy and starting to produce milk. She didn't do too much nesting thank goodness but she was quieter. Thankfully there was no grumpiness though. The vet gave us something to help end it but I am afraid I can't remember what it was called. 

It is more common than I realised. Up to 60% of bitches will experience a false pregnancy and most have mild symptoms that will go on their own. It is only if more severe that something is given. 

Do let us know what the vet says and hope your lovely Bess is ok.  x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A frinds dog had 2 or 3 phantoms she was very unsettled, shedded hers and her other dogs beds.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Daisy had a phantom pregnancy and starting to produce milk. She didn't do too much nesting thank goodness but she was quieter. Thankfully there was no grumpiness though. The vet gave us something to help end it but I am afraid I can't remember what it was called.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sarah. I don't know much about it but did look on Google it and saw the 60% statistic ... quite surprising. Maybe it will affect when she can be spayed. Anyway, I'll post what the vet says, as it may be useful for others. Has Daisy been spayed? x



kendal said:


> A frinds dog had 2 or 3 phantoms she was very unsettled, shedded hers and her other dogs beds.


Thanks Kendal. We haven't had any shredding, she just seems rather subdued and clingy. Subduded is very unusual for her!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug: for Bess


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No knowledge of the subject but hope she is back to her old self soon xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes Sue we were able to spay Daisy half way between seasons as reccomended. I think the medication from the vet helped speed it along. We had to take her back for a check and then when she was given the all clear we booked her in for her spay. I am sure that it will all be ok.  x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Have just come back from the vet who said Bess seems to be right at the end of her season (started just over 3 weeks ago) ... they said teats are enlarged but not producing milk and it's best to wait 4 months for the hormones to completely settle before getting her spayed. It's very common for the hormones to mimic those of pregnancy after a season apparently.

She has a borderline temperature which probably explains why she's subduded at the moment, and she is more clingy than usual.

Apparently the thing to watch for is excessive drinking / going off her food and possibly a foul smelling discharge as this could indicate a womb infection ... but she said this would be unlikely for a dog Bess's age.

I'm sure she'll be just fine. It's always reassuring to get them checked out though, and good to have the advice re timing of spay.

She's getting lots of :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's great news Sue, so pleased. I am sure she will be back to her normal self soon with all the tlc she will be getting.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

glad she is ok..


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad Bess is OK and I'm sure you are enjoying giving her lots of cuddles!!

X


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

One of my terriers had a phantom pregnancy at her first season, worked out quite well as I got her speyed on insurance!


----------

